# Sheepshead



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

I was wondering how rare is it to see sheepshead near the top of the water feeding on the side of the pilings. I was fishing the Pensacola gulf pier today and saw a giant sheepshead maybe two feet below the surface just chomping on the crustaceans on the sides.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Quite often they go up and down pylons

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Years ago I saw a guy gigging them on the bay bridge.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

It was pretty crazy to see, I’ve never seen them actively feeding like that


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SirRedMan said:


> It was pretty crazy to see, I’ve never seen them actively feeding like that


if there there live or super fresh shrimp or small crabs will get them to bite


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

those big ones off the pier are hard to get to eat in my experience


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

the big ones have a more strong taste, more than the smaller ones.


----------

